# The Fried Chicken Song!



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

This is great. One of my friends posted it on facebook.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

WTH Aimee!? ROFLMAO!! That's just crazy! Maybe the kid can get a record deal off that song, lol! Great entertainment today! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LMAO!! LoL... That was awesome


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I love my chicken too. So I really liked it. I think he's got a good voice.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> I love my chicken too. So I really liked it. I think he's got a good voice.


He actually does, his facial expressions are hilarious. He reminds me of the kid that plays Chris Rock in Everybody Hates Chris


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

My son is entranced by his facial expressions. lol. I haven't seen that show.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> My son is entranced by his facial expressions. lol. I haven't seen that show.


It's funny...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. That looks like it'd be funny.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I love that show.. it's hilarious to me! Definitely keeps you in touch with the "back in the day" and "remember when", ya know!? Thanks for sharing that Lex!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL. and I thought I loved chicken,he has me beat!
Love this song!


----------

